# Two projects I found online...



## HMF (Nov 19, 2011)

I found these projects on the web site of a machinist group from Upstate NY, Upstate New York Home Shop Metalworkers
 http://www.gooseberryfarm.com/metalworking  .   The site is still there, but has not been updated in quite some time, so I copied these PDFs if anyone is interested:


View attachment centering_tool.pdf



View attachment screw_clamp.pdf




Enjoy!

Nelson


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the clamping fixture. I'll start mine at 1/4" and go up from there because I can cut the smallest three with my wire strippers.

My centering tool is a piece of 5/32" music wire with a point ground on one end. I chuck it in the tailstock and wind it into the center punch. It doesn't have the advantage of the spring, but I might just add that. I just added an RC wheel collar near the pointed end to give more surface for the dial indicator.

Thanks, Nelson. Good post.


----------

